# Saddam thinks we'll help him out.



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Saddam Hussein believes the Americans may reinstall him as president of Iraq, the NEW YORK TIMES is planning to report on Sunday, newsroom sources tell the DRUDGE REPORT. 

Saddam Hussein has no illusions, his chief lawyer says. As he sits in his prison cell reading the Quran and writing poetry, he knows the inevitable is coming -- a death sentence handed down by the Iraqi court trying him for crimes against humanity. 

Yet Saddam refuses to submit to the fate that awaits him, Khalil al-Dulaimi, said, for he believes there is a way out:

President Bush will use the court's sentence as leverage to try to persuade Saddam to tamp down the insurgency, he said, so desperate are the Americans to stanch their losses. 

In his madness, Saddam believes the Americans might even reinstall him as president of Iraq! 

"He'll be the last resort; they'll knock on his door," al-Dulaimi said. "The United States will use this sentence to pressure Saddam to save it from its mess." 


 :googly: 
He really is nuts.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, nuts. 
By now the U.S. has killed more Iraqi civilians by bombings than Saddam did in his entire "evil dictator" reign. I always loved the photo of Rumsfeld excitedly shaking hands with the "madman."


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

yeah,thats sound's about right.


----------

